# Caesar Creek Report/What is this?!?!



## Viper684 (Apr 5, 2009)

Headed out to CC today about 9:00am. Fished the cove near Furnace Shores Boat Ramp and managed 2 Crappie. Left for about 2 hours and then came back to finish up the crappie minnows. Got 1 very colorful Bluegill and this thing which I have no idea what it is? Water clear and warm


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like a Sheep head to me some people call them Drum.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

The pretty gill is a "Long Ear Sunfish" often referred to as a Pumpkinseed, I been trying to locate a supplier for 2 years now to put them into my pond, hard fighters and mostly a stream fish, top out at about 7.5", there are a ton of them in Ceasers Creek, the actual creek. Love rocky bottom streams in southern Ohio.

The other fish looks like Freshwater Drum sort of but maybe a white Perch?? perhaps someone from erie proper could verify that. 

Salmonid


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

Freshwater Drum. The sucker mouth gives it away.


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

that's a drum


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

white perch have yet to officially invade this part of the ohio river basin. I have seen them from pittsburg to aberdeen but not below and not yet in any tribs.
that longear is pretty sweet, not a common catch in a lake, sounds like you had a good day.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

White perch do not have a sucker mouth.


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

sheephead..


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

Sheephead and I have caught them at CC pushing 10-12 lbs.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

Should have kept the drum (sheephead) and used him for cut bait for flatheads!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

The drum do get pretty big. When you hook them while jigging for crappie, they put up a good fight.


----------



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

i know that most people consider sheephead junk fish, but they sure are fun to catch on light tackle. I catch them all the time on live craws in the lmr, they usually are 3 lbs or more and fight pretty good.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I believe it's a white sucker. Definately not a drum/sheepshead - the mouth is not the same. 
white sucker


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

I do believe it is a sheephead. Have caught plenty all over that lake on about everything out there.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I caught a white perch this spring from the ohio river. They look like a white bass w/o the stripes. I killed it just to be certain. I believe they are invasives.


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Sheepshead, drum, perch, whatever you want to call them are native to Ohio.

http://www.ohiohistorycentral.org/entry.php?rec=1087


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

wabi said:


> I believe it's a white sucker. Definately not a drum/sheepshead - the mouth is not the same.
> white sucker


from that link yes that's a drum.. not a sucker


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Sheephead for sure, those things can be a pain in the rear end fishin for walleye at the big lake, you think you hook on 10+ lb walleye and you bring up that sob.


----------



## BigRed (Jun 19, 2008)

Ive caught some pretty nice drum at CC. I bake them in a glass pan with melted butter and some Dill. 325 degrees. Let it go until it flakes easily with a fork. Serve hot with butter dripping over the top and some fresh lemon wedges. It's really good eating. Nice white meat fish, very clean flavor.

Just FYI

BigRed


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

I spent a lot of time fishing Erie while growing up in the 70s, and we caught more of these than you could shake a stick at, along with our walleyes and perch. We would can them or do them up in our homemade smoker. Made for some gooood eating!

andesangler


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

montagc said:


> Pumpkinseed and Longears are two different species. Pumpkinseeds are less colorfull and sometimes have darker vertical bars.


Pumpkinseeds have an orange spot on their earflap - I caught one last year and they are great little fighters -- sure thought I had a bigger fish on the line, and it was only about 6" long. 

A friend of mine says he catches a lot of drum up at St Mary's, and they make a weird noise in their throat when you pull them out of the water.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Its a fresh water drum..lol...baa baa sheephead!


----------

